# Simply Nourish Sweet Potato and Salmon



## Musicality (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw Simply Nourish Salmon and Sweet Potato at the store today, but they only had a 7lb bag. I know Simply Nourish Turkey and Oatmeal is on a couple reccomended lists, so I was wondering about this other flavor. I'm curious since my hedgie loves his sweet potato babyfood.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not sure- I'd guess no being as the number one ingredient is potatoes and not a meat. The protein and fat amounts are okay though. Keep in mind that salmon (and most sea food) usually make poops extra stinky.

--

For people that don't want to look it up:

_INGREDIENTS:

Dried Sweet Potatoes, Salmon Meal, Salmon, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, L-ascorbyl-polyphosphate, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferric Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Taurine.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:
Crude Protein Not less than 32.0%
Crude Fat Not less than 12.0%
Crude Fiber Not more than 3.0%_


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It doesn't seem too bad other than meat not being the first ingredient...I wonder if that's a measure to have lower protein? I know there's one other food that often gets recommended as a good food (and one that I did feed Lily that she liked), Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, where (last I checked?) peas were the first ingredient. They may have changed that though, I'm not sure. I would say you could try it if you wanted to...the ingredients are good otherwise, though like Tom said, the fish might make stinky poop. :lol:


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I didn't even realize that peas were number one on that! I just checked and you're correct! So I guess it is a pretty good food, other than stinky poop


----------



## Musicality (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you all .... My hedgie only poos on his wheel and he's already stinky enough. Lol. I'll keep that food out of the mix for now.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Hah! I hope my hedgie will become potty trained when I get him/her (I can't wait to find out the gender!) and I hope the poo doesn't stay on the wheel that much (flying saucer)


----------



## Musicality (Jul 28, 2013)

I got a Carolina Storm wheel ... and every morning, it is completely coated in ... uh ... waste, lol. It only takes like two minutes to clean off, but he runs so fast on the wheel that sometimes it flies all around in there. Luckily it's not too much, but I will have to wash his fleece once a week. If I get him more space than his sterilite bin cage, I'm going to try putting a litter box in there, but as it is now, he only goes on the wheel, so maybe there's no point in a litter box for Ozzie.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I can see the pros and cons of only going in wheel. Pro: Won't have to clean fleece as much. Con: Poop Boots. I hope the flying saucer solves this partially by leaving the poop around the wheel or in the middle of it.


----------



## Musicality (Jul 28, 2013)

Hopefully that'll work out for you. I give Ozzie a foot bath every day when I get him out. I think he'll always go while running it the wheel, so for him there's no avoiding it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Most, if not all, hedgies go when running  Just the matter of making an automatic cleaning wheel!


----------



## redhead38 (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry Tom but we have a flying saucer wheel and every morning pooh is all over it. Unless your hedgie doesn't go on the wheel, you will still have a messy wheel


----------



## Musicality (Jul 28, 2013)

With my Carolina storm wheel the poo is also everywhere. At least it cleans off easy. I got Ozzie out just now and had to give him a full bath .... He runs so fast that he sometimes makes poo fly all over him. He is such a cute mess.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

redhead38 said:


> Sorry Tom but we have a flying saucer wheel and every morning pooh is all over it. Unless your hedgie doesn't go on the wheel, you will still have a messy wheel


I know there will still be poop on it  I was just reading forum posts about it and some say that their hedgie runs kind of fast and the poop might just roll off or accumulate in the middle of the wheel (where the hedgie shouldn't be stepping- but a lot don't know how to use them and step everywhere. I think it's pretty funny) Plus- I hope it'll be easier than the comfort wheel I returned.


----------

